# DVD player suggestions please



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello, so i am pretty into HT, but need a new dvd player and personally i dont know too much about the stuff in my price range. Background on me, I work for a HT installation company (small, but really high end stuff) but i dont have the cash for he high end stuff i really want.

So here is what i need in a dvd player:
1. MUST play burnt dvds, i have a large collection of backed up dvds
2. output in Component, hdmi is not needed
3. in the price range of $120 or under off ebay or wherever (or + a bit if needed)
4. good audio output, would prefer digital and analog audio outputs.

Would be nice:
1. dvd-A playback
2. sacd playback
3. up conversion
4. comes in black

I have been reading about the oppo dvd players and am very intrigued by them, but need to know if they play burnt dvds, and which one fits me best. In reality all i want to have is something for playing dvds as i have my dieing denon dvd player for cds.

I currently have a Arcam AVR300 reciever, NHT classic threes for left and right, a Klipsch RC-64 center channel, custom sub, all on a old projector.

Thanks allot for you're help, its really hard to choose one when i dont have a chance to test any of them.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Oppos are good performers and look like they cover your requirements, including not being far from your cost new.

On the Oppo DV-981HD:
Compatible with CD-R/RW, DVD±R/RW and DVD+R DL* (*Note: Compatibility with user-encoded contents or user-created discs is on a best effort basis with no guarantee due to the variation of media, software and techniques used. For example, Discs recorded on some stand-alone DVD recorders or DVD camcorders may not exhibit smooth playback.)

On the Oppo DV-980H:
Compatible with CD-R/RW, DVD±R/RW and DVD+R DL* (*Note: Compatibility with user-encoded contents or user-created discs is on a best effort basis with no guarantee due to the variation of media, software and techniques used. For example, Discs recorded on some stand-alone DVD recorders or DVD camcorders may not exhibit smooth playback.)

On the Oppo DV-970HD:
Compatible with CD-R/RW, DVD±R/RW and DVD+R DL* (*Note: Compatibility with user-encoded contents or user-created discs is on a best effort basis with no guarantee due to the variation of media, software and techniques used. For example, Discs recorded on some stand-alone DVD recorders or DVD camcorders may not exhibit smooth playback.)

The Oppo DV-981HD and Oppo DV-980H come in black.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't miss this little tidbit about the DV-981HD:
* No Component Video (YPbPr/YCbCr) on the DV-981HD model. This model is designed for use with a display device with HDMI or DVI digital video input.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

yea, i just caught that. oo well, wasent going to spend that much anyways.

Does anyone own a 980 that could do me a huge favor. If i sent you a burnt disk would you watch it and see if it works? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Just buy the 980 and try it. If it doesn't work merely send it back. Oppo has a generous 30 day no questions asked return policy.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

thats what i am going to end up doing. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------

